# Can I have a bit of advice please??



## killjoy1975 (Jan 2, 2008)

Evening!

I have been invited to attend an Interview for 1 of 12 positions in the Middle East, possibly Dubai. Now the interview is being held in Switzerland which is the Head Office for the EMEA Region. The jobs are open to anybody withing Europe, within certain crirteria.

The job is a Freight Forwarder (Shipping Clerk), I have all the necessary experience, but I would like to know what the work ethic is like in Dubai and the Middle East. I know it is a more professional approach. Hell, anything is more professional than the UK at the moment.

Anyhow, the upshot is, if I do got a position overseas it will a 2 yearly contract, with a possible residency at the end if all works out well. I just need to know a bit of gen regards Tax Free Salaries, Free Accomodation, Bank Accounts, Leasing or Buying a car, other Do's and Dont's - etc etc!

I will ask the majority of questions in the interview, but I don't want to go into as though I know next to nothing. Perhaps some of you could enlighten me.

Thanks for your help!!!

Regards
Neill Rigg

Felixstowe
Suffolk
UK


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and good luck with your interview.


----------



## killjoy1975 (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone able to offer anything????!!!!!


----------



## PropertyGuru (Jan 1, 2008)

killjoy1975 said:


> Evening!
> 
> I have been invited to attend an Interview for 1 of 12 positions in the Middle East, possibly Dubai. Now the interview is being held in Switzerland which is the Head Office for the EMEA Region. The jobs are open to anybody withing Europe, within certain crirteria.
> 
> ...


Hi Neill,

Good to hear your looking to move to Dubai. I've been here 2 years from UK. Mate, I'm sorry to tell you this but generally you will find UK more professional! Yes, the UK still follow a system even if it is weak. Over in Dubai some organizations are quite pro but generally people are still less pro. 

On the bright side, the lifestyle is very western and there are many expats here so you will never feel lonely. 

A few other points:
Packages vary remember rent very expensive. In the main part of Dubai 1 BR is approx. 10,000 AED per month (although you need to pay 1 year in advance for the better deals). 
Bank accounts are easy to open. 
Cars are cheaper and easy to finance and buy.
Do's / Don'ts you will pick up here. It's a relaxed and conservative country.

I wish you all the best.....


----------



## Alkaz007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Panalapina?


----------

